# Vegans?



## pn1019

I don't know if this has been discussed before, I'm still new at this. I'm a vegan and hope to be getting an EMT-B job soon. I was wondering if there are any others out there?


----------



## bigbaldguy

pn1019 said:


> I don't know if this has been discussed before, I'm still new at this. I'm a vegan and hope to be getting an EMT-B job soon. I was wondering if there are any others out there?



I'm a vegetarian not a vegan but here is my take on it.
Bring all your food for your shift 
It can be nearly impossible to get everyone on the same page when trying to pick a place to eat (our units run with up to 4 people on board) so throwing someone into the mix with special dietary concerns is just a pain in the butt. Also if you are working late shifts it can be impossible to find a place that serves vegetarian (much less vegan) friendly food at 3am. If nothing else keep some vegan energy bars in your pocket at all times in case you get stuck at Mcdonalds.
Depending on the part of the country (or world) you work in get ready for a lot of funny looks. Overall my coworkers have been very cool with the fact that I don't eat meat 4 meals a day.
Other then that I don't see why there would be any problems with being a vegan


----------



## Jackson

I was vegan for three days. It was a bet. I traded it for a month of vegetarian. haha 12 days and still going strong.


----------



## HotelCo

Not a vegan, but I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## bigbaldguy

We should start a vegie EMS group


----------



## HotelCo

bigbaldguy said:


> We should start a vegie EMS group



Done: http://emtlife.com/group.php?groupid=53


----------



## usafmedic45

bigbaldguy said:


> We should start a vegie EMS group



I believe that has already been done ....just look for the threads on here about "Why can't I pass the NREMT?" and "This Basic Course is SOOOOOO hard".  Oh, wait, you meant "vegetarians" and not "vegetative".


----------



## bigbaldguy

usafmedic45 said:


> I believe that has already been done ....just look for the threads on here about "Why can't I pass the NREMT?" and "This Basic Course is SOOOOOO hard".  Oh, wait, you meant "vegetarians" and not "vegetative".




There's a vegetative group? I am so joining that. We can all sit around and drool at each other.


----------



## bigbaldguy

HotelCo said:


> Done: http://emtlife.com/group.php?groupid=53



Nice! I'm in.

It will probably be the smallest group on here though lol


----------



## medic417

http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/pict/1904394695564040_3.jpg


----------



## Forrest

I was a vegetarian for a year and 9 months, and I was a vegan for a couple weeks.

At the time I was a fire explorer, but still rode on the squads and did ride time at the station every week. I found out even riding with them that's impossible to get 3 other guys to all go somewhere or order something from the area that was vegan friendly, yet alone vegetarian...long story short I turned back into a carnivore. I will admit though I felt 90% better than I do now when I was a vegetarian.


----------



## Wildland FF

Was a vegetarian for 10 years.  Had 1 bite of steak after all that time and realized what I was missing.  That very night, I had the best, medium-rare bloody steak, and never looked back.  

You just don't go around screwing with 10 thousand years of human gastrointestinal evolution and give up what your body needs.  We were designed to eat meat, not "Boca".  I must also admit that I feel 100% better being a carnivore than I did when I was a vegetarian.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic

My wife has Celica disease.....I personally think that it is much harder to be gluten-free on an ambulance shift than it is to be veggie or vegan....Try finding a restuarant that offers menu items (other than salads) with no wheat, barley or rye used......


----------



## MrBrown

Brown is a nutritarian in that Brown only eats low calorie, high nutrient food

It has taken Brown over 18 months to transition away from a traditional meat based diet and in that time Brown has eliminated 

- All white flour, sugar and bread
- All added sugar
- Nearly all meat
- Nearly all processed food

Brown makes all dishes from scratch and does use small quantities of packaged food.

Such Brown trademark recipies include (all served with a massive serving of super duper salad)

- Black bean chilli hamburgers
- Black bean, onion and rice burritos with home made guacamole
- Anti cancer soup
- Home made falafel with rice and salad served with garlic chilli yoghurt
- Nasty smelling raw vegetable juice

Brown recommends anybody interested have a look at the following documentaries 

- Processed People
- Food Inc
- Fast Food Nation
- Simply Raw: Curing diabetes in 30 days 
- Eat for Health and Eat to Live by Joel Furhman MD


----------



## DesertMedic66

Hmmm. What does your Anti Cancer Soup contain? Lol


----------



## firetender

MrBrown said:


> Brown recommends anybody interested have a look at the following documentaries
> 
> - Processed People
> - Food Inc
> - Fast Food Nation
> - Simply Raw: Curing diabetes in 30 days
> - Eat for Health and Eat to Live by Joel Furhman MD



Got links? Non-sausage that is!


----------



## HotelCo

Wildland FF said:


> You just don't go around screwing with 10 thousand years of human gastrointestinal evolution and give up what your body needs.  We were designed to eat meat, not "Boca".  I must also admit that I feel 100% better being a carnivore than I did when I was a vegetarian.



In what medical text does it say that we were designed, and need to eat meat?:unsure:

Also, I feel 100% better being a vegetarian. 

firetender: http://www.foodincmovie.com/ It's the only one I'm familiar with, out of the one MrBrown posted.


----------



## Veneficus

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm a vegetarian not a vegan but here is my take on it.
> Bring all your food for your shift
> It can be nearly impossible to get everyone on the same page when trying to pick a place to eat (our units run with up to 4 people on board) so throwing someone into the mix with special dietary concerns is just a pain in the butt. Also if you are working late shifts it can be impossible to find a place that serves vegetarian (much less vegan) friendly food at 3am. If nothing else keep some vegan energy bars in your pocket at all times in case you get stuck at Mcdonalds.
> Depending on the part of the country (or world) you work in get ready for a lot of funny looks. Overall my coworkers have been very cool with the fact that I don't eat meat 4 meals a day.
> Other then that I don't see why there would be any problems with being a vegan



I am not really sure that McDonalds qualifies as either animal or vegatable product. So you might be ok with it.


----------



## bigbaldguy

Wildland FF said:


> You just don't go around screwing with 10 thousand years of human gastrointestinal evolution and give up what your body needs.



Interesting in the same sentence you bring up evolution and at the same time imply that we should not change our ways. Evolution isn't an end game it is an ongoing process. One day we won't eat meat, it has nothing to do with our wants or desires or even evolution for that matter. It has to do with the fact that we won't be able to afford it. Meat is an expensive protein source both financially and environmentally. The poor in most countries already can't afford it and one day that will most likely apply to nearly everyone. But by all means if you enjoy it, eat it, because one day we will all be eating Boca


----------



## bigbaldguy

Veneficus said:


> I am not really sure that McDonalds qualifies as either animal or vegatable product. So you might be ok with it.



Amen to that brother!


----------



## HotelCo

Veneficus said:


> I am not really sure that McDonalds qualifies as either animal or vegatable product. So you might be ok with it.



Hahaha! So true.


----------



## MrBrown

Veneficus said:


> I am not really sure that McDonalds qualifies as either animal or vegatable product. So you might be ok with it.



You are correct Brown used to be a cook at McDonalds and its def not actual food they use cook serve or sell

Sent from Browns GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hal9000

I eat meat. 

I spend as much time in remote wilderness as possible.  When I am there, I will capture, kill, and consume prey animals.  Of course, I also love eating wild strawberries, wild onions, raspberries, devil's thimbles, huckleberries, service berries, etc.

During my ambulance shifts, I prefer to bring fruits and vegetables, and I pass on fast food, much to the dismay of all those that partner with me.  Sometimes I'll bring beef jerky, though I don't like the type that isn't homemade.  

My best friend is vegetarian and was vegan.  Good for him!  He makes steaks for me when I visit.

I think it wouldn't be too hard to be a vegetarian while working in EMS, but being a vegan is tough all around.


----------



## mycrofft

*Waat does this all have to do with beings from Vega?*

Oops, never mind.:huh:


----------



## Hal9000

mycrofft said:


> Oops, never mind.:huh:





My post had more to do with being in the wilds near Ronan...you're probably the only person that would even recognize that, sir. 

My adult nutrition book had no nutritional reference for grouse.


----------



## mycrofft

*I learned to shoot in the Ronan dump.*

..in 1966. Small world, no? Miss the little coffeeshop on the corner, "The Covered Wagon Cafe" but that would probably be before your time.  (Vegans in Hereford country??).


----------



## Hal9000

mycrofft said:


> ..in 1966. Small world, no? Miss the little coffeeshop on the corner, "The Covered Wagon Cafe" but that would probably be before your time.  (Vegans in Hereford country??).




Smaller in the Big Sky Country, if that makes any sense.  Covered Wagon was definitely before my time, but they do have a paid service than covers Polson and Ronan (St. Ignatius is volunteer) nowadays.  I've met a bunch of the people, and haven't met a vegan yet. Probably a regional thing!


----------



## PotatoMedic

MrBrown said:


> -Black bean chilli hamburgers
> - Black bean, onion and rice burritos with home made guacamole



Sounds yummy... Now I am hungry... thanks...


----------



## Nelg

MrBrown said:


> Brown recommends anybody interested have a look at the following documentaries
> 
> - Processed People
> - Food Inc
> - Fast Food Nation
> - Simply Raw: Curing diabetes in 30 days
> - Eat for Health and Eat to Live by Joel Furhman MD



Yeah, I watched those on Netflix with my girlfriend. Kind of scary.


----------



## fezstir

i'm in missouri. emt-b graduate, not yet certified or licensed.  Somehow we'll have to put together a veg health care worker site for everyone, but 7th Day Adventists promote veg and they run hospitals.  I'm not into this for 'ethical' reasons per se, I think practicing surgery on animals is a brilliant use for them. I've milked cows and goats and butchered poultry, castrated pigs, etc. but I look at societies where there's little use of meat; India/ Asia sure cranks out a lot of doctors and engineers, and they value education and non-violence.


----------



## kaaatielove

Just found out today that the Girl Scout Thin Mint cookies are vegan


----------



## mycrofft

*Thin mints? Have whey, the leftover juice from cheese.*

"Thin mints:INGREDIENTS: Enriched flour (wheat flour, niacin,
reduced iron, thiamin mononitrate [vitamin B1],
riboflavin [vitamin B2], folic acid), sugar, vegetable
oil (partially hydrogenated palm kernel and/or
cottonseed oil, soybean and palm oil), cocoa,
caramel color, contains two percent or less of
cocoa processed with alkali, invert sugar, *whey*,
leavening (baking soda, monocalcium phosphate),
cornstarch, salt, soy lecithin, natural and artificial
flavor, oil of peppermint.
CONTAINS WHEAT, MILK AND SOY INGREDIENTS."

http://s3.amazonaws.com/www.littlebrownie.com/downloads/NLIs_All.pdf


----------



## BiggestLittleEMT

kaaatielove said:


> Just found out today that the Girl Scout Thin Mint cookies are vegan



Did they swindle you into a purchase based on that?


----------



## kaaatielove

mycrofft said:


> "Thin mints:INGREDIENTS: Enriched flour (wheat flour, niacin,
> reduced iron, thiamin mononitrate [vitamin B1],
> riboflavin [vitamin B2], folic acid), sugar, vegetable
> oil (partially hydrogenated palm kernel and/or
> cottonseed oil, soybean and palm oil), cocoa,
> caramel color, contains two percent or less of
> cocoa processed with alkali, invert sugar, *whey*,
> leavening (baking soda, monocalcium phosphate),
> cornstarch, salt, soy lecithin, natural and artificial
> flavor, oil of peppermint.
> CONTAINS WHEAT, MILK AND SOY INGREDIENTS."
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/www.littlebrownie.com/downloads/NLIs_All.pdf


Dangit. False advertisement!! The order form has a big VEGAN! in a bubble on those cookies... maybe a new recipe?? 



BiggestLittleEMT said:


> Did they swindle you into a purchase based on that?


No, I'm being good


----------



## BiggestLittleEMT

Ok wait . . . Let's retrack.  Apparently there are 2 makers for girl scout cookies.  One of them offers vegan cookies (including thin mints).  No milk products, whey, or preservatives.

So, you were right after all <_<

I can't post links yet, but the company is ABC bakery.  Check it out!


----------



## kaaatielove

BiggestLittleEMT said:


> Ok wait . . . Let's retrack.  Apparently there are 2 makers for girl scout cookies.  One of them offers vegan cookies (including thin mints).  No milk products, whey, or preservatives.
> 
> So, you were right after all <_<
> 
> I can't post links yet, but the company is ABC bakery.  Check it out!



woo!  thanks!!
http://www.abcsmartcookies.com/


----------



## mycrofft

BiggestLittleEMT said:


> Ok wait . . . Let's retrack.  Apparently there are 2 makers for girl scout cookies.  One of them offers vegan cookies (including thin mints).  No milk products, whey, or preservatives.
> 
> So, you were right after all <_<
> 
> I can't post links yet, but the company is ABC bakery.  Check it out!



There are multiple regional bakers and prices. I forgot that, I repress the "cookie mom" role we had to live down four years in a row.:blink:


----------



## kaaatielove

mycrofft said:


> There are multiple regional bakers and prices. I forgot that, I repress the "cookie mom" role we had to live down four years in a row.:blink:




ah yum. I want that role. without the calories


----------



## mycrofft

ABC bakeries lists Thin Mints and the chocolate -peanut butter ones as vegan and list no dairy.

Here's the mints:

http://www.abcsmartcookies.com/thin-mints


----------



## kaaatielove

mycrofft said:


> ABC bakeries lists Thin Mints and the chocolate -peanit butter ones as vegan and list no dairy.
> Here
> Here's the mints:
> 
> http://www.abcsmartcookies.com/thin-mints



uhm ya, I could eat an entire box given the opportunity


----------



## mycrofft

ABC bakeries lists Thin Mints and the chocolate -peanit butter ones as vegan and list no dairy.
Here
Here's the mints:

http://www.abcsmartcookies.com/thin-mints


----------



## mycrofft

​


kaaatielove said:


> uhm ya, I could eat an entire box given the opportunity



If we didn't take the unclaimed ones to work, we would have been eating them.


----------



## kaaatielove

mycrofft said:


> ​
> If we didn't take the unclaimed ones to work, we would have been eating them.




I always wondered about how many hundreds of extra boxes some girlscout's mothers have stored away so they could reach quota to get their little princess all of the incentive toys from the ad. And from there, what they do with them. :blink:


----------



## mycrofft

Naw, they'd order them the  not pick them up. The cookie mom would pay for them and be stuck with the bill (if the troop didn't, and ours didn't) AND the cookies.


----------



## kaaatielove

mycrofft said:


> Naw, they'd order them the  not pick them up. The cookie mom would pay for them and be stuck with the bill (if the troop didn't, and ours didn't) AND the cookies.



Ah that stinks. :sad:


----------



## HMartinho

Newly, I am.

Well, not totally, once I eat eggs (2 or 3 a day) and some milk and dairy products.


----------

